# Best decibel meter for money



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok so I really want one, I'd love to hear some people chime in their experience with these. Most meters I've seen max out at 130 db, how much on average does it generally cost to get a fairly decent unit that can do at least 150 db accurately? Any suggestions where to look for these high db meters?


----------



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Answered my own question, there's really not a cheap solution. The cheapest one I found was $250+, which who knows the accuracy compared to $800+ meters. I've heard that some car audio shops with SPL meters may do a test if you pay for their time, this may be my best option unfortunately. Takes a very specialized design to detect sound pressure accurately, and is why you have to pay top dollar.


----------

